# [SOLVED] wireless networks not showing up



## jwhitwort3

I've just installed windows xp pro sp 3 on my laptop and am going through installing the drivers for the problem devices. I've got everything installed minus the drivers for the sound card. I'm trying to connect to my wireless network and am not having much luck. I know the network is available because i'm on it right now sending this message. However with this new installation everytime i refresh i'm getting the "No wireless networks were found in range" message. I'm also not getting any yellow question marks in the device manager window for this device. I know the card works because it worked just fine with ubuntu before i wiped the hdd and installed xp ....:4-dontkno


----------



## etr54003

*Re: wireless networks not showing up*

First, if this is a laptop, ensure that the wireless antenna is activated. This will be a physical switch on your laptop.

Does the computer you are on now connect to the network through a wired or wireless connection? If both, disconnect the wired connection and ensure that this computer can access the wireless network properly.


----------



## jwhitwort3

*Re: wireless networks not showing up*



etr54003 said:


> First, if this is a laptop, ensure that the wireless antenna is activated. This will be a physical switch on your laptop.
> 
> Does the computer you are on now connect to the network through a wired or wireless connection? If both, disconnect the wired connection and ensure that this computer can access the wireless network properly.


After looking into it i can not tell if the wireless antenna is activated or not. Whenever i press Fn+F5 which are the keys to activate or de-activate the antenna, nothing happens?

The machine i am on right now connects to the router wirelessly.


----------



## etr54003

*Re: wireless networks not showing up*

Hm. My netbook and many laptops have a small light on the PC that turns green whenever the antenna is activated. It is usually located on the inside of the laptop below the keyboard on the right or left side of the touchpad.

Look for a physical switch to turn the antenna on/off


----------



## jwhitwort3

*Re: wireless networks not showing up*

located the light and it is definitely not on. Looking for a physical switch right now. What's weird is that it recognized wireless networks with ubuntu installed just fine and i haven't messed with any physical switches since then...but who knows don't mean there's not one or that it didn't "turn it'self" off. The laptop is an IBM thinkpad r40 just so you know what i'm working with here


----------



## etr54003

*Re: wireless networks not showing up*

To make sure this is the problem, you can just go to any area with wireless signals about and see if your computer can pick up any networks. Obviously, if it picks up on anything the antenna is on. Try updating the driver with the latest driver from the manufacturer's website as well. Can't hurt.


----------



## jwhitwort3

*Re: wireless networks not showing up*



etr54003 said:


> To make sure this is the problem, you can just go to any area with wireless signals about and see if your computer can pick up any networks. Obviously, if it picks up on anything the antenna is on. Try updating the driver with the latest driver from the manufacturer's website as well. Can't hurt.


Tried that, ran up to town and back...picked up nothing....re-installed the drivers...nothing...i just don't get it. Installing hardware on windows is like pulling teeth at times :sigh:


----------



## etr54003

*Re: wireless networks not showing up*

Well, there is always the possibility that the card is faulty. You should try to find the manual online for your laptop (should be easy to find since it is an IBM). Review how to configure your antenna on/off, and make sure that is configured properly. 

You can try buying a new USB wireless card to see if that works. You can always return it if the problem is not resolved, and you will gain more information about your problem.


----------



## Mieliepit

*Re: wireless networks not showing up*

Ok so I have a similar problem. Picked up spyware etc. on my business netbook. Just too much to try sort out registry files messed up so I decided to re-install Windows XP (only runs with XP). This is not the first time I have done this so after installing the drivers and trying to connect to our home wi-fi it would not pick up any of the available wireless networks. 

To connect to WiFi:
1)Click on Wireless Connection Icon (bottom right icons)
2) Refresh Network List
=Says No wireless networks were found in range. Make sure the wireless switch on your computer is on. To see an updated list, click "Refresh network list."

Problem solving steps:
1) Device is switched on by using F2 and option 1: Wireless LAN and option 2: Wireless WAN/GPS is checked

2) I checked the driver to make sure it is working 
- device manager - displaying WITHOUT any yellow !!! 
- Atheros AR9285 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter 
- Dell Wireless 5540HSPA Mini-Card Network Adapter (NDIS 5) 
- Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller

Did right click on each and through properties tab:
a) did the troubleshoot
b) Updated each driver

Not sure how to proceed.... Currently I am using the internet with my Blue cord plugged in... I do know the WiFi card MUST be in working condision because I am able to connect to my AT&T wireless using my Dell Mobile Broadband Manager.

Please I would appreciate any help so much.
Thanks!


----------



## Mieliepit

*Re: wireless networks not showing up*

Ok fixed. Thanks and sorry. 5 hours later. All I did was uninstall all the drivers and re-install them again. This is why I admire Techies so much! You guys do an AMAZING job and I am so thankfull it is not mine!
Take care
Melien


----------

